# Racing @ The Rock



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

www.grcsr.com is once again hosting “The Rock 14th” race..
Sunday April the 3rd.
this will be a one day race event...oval classes are in the mix as well...

Road Course classes are quite simple: Sedan 17.5 and TL01 spec class
For the complete rules, spec and week-end schedule please consult the info sheet at: 
http://pages.videotron.com/meaveen/Info_AN_14classique11.pdf
Inscription form: http://pages.videotron.com/meaveen/inscription14rock11_AN.pdf
The Track is located at St-Roch-de-L’Achigan (30 min North of Montreal)
The track: http://grcsr.com/piste.asp
Google map it! http://maps.google.ca/maps?f=q&sourc...,1.230469&z=10

Louis René


----------



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

Any questions?

Louis Rene


----------



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

Less than 10 days,

Lots of Sedan are in

Louis rené


----------



## louisrene (Mar 6, 2009)

Drivers already confirm for the Rock:
http://pages.videotron.com/meaveen/roch liste.pdf

Louis René.


----------

